# Skiing around Eiseman Hut/Gore Range



## chuggernot (Jul 26, 2005)

Any beta on skiing around the 10th Mtn Div Eiseman Hut, in the Gore Range a few miles north of Vail?

We are intermediate tele skiers without much avy savvy. Looking for some fun, mellow downhill type stuff.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Skiing right out the front door fits your criteria. A very wide area. You can hike up a little bit behind the hut and get a longer run.


----------



## GDalton (Nov 4, 2003)

*Eiseman ascent*

Hi David,
How hard is the ascent up to Eiseman? Myself and some friends are coming out there this year (from Virginia 1000 ft elev) and wondering how hard that climb is gonna kick our arses. Trying to decide which trail to take.
TIA


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

"How hard" is hard to say because it's so much based on you vs. me. But, coming from 1000', I'd say it will be hard for you because of its length and altitude change.

It's a long way and high up, whether you take the Spraddle Creek or Red Canyon trails, with a healthy elevation gain at the end of each.

We used to go Spraddle but now go via Red Canyon. Mainly because then, at the end of the climb, we get to see the snow we will be skiing. Also because up Spraddle there is an elevation loss along the way that we don't like.

We plan about 5-6 hours for members of our group at a fair pace.


----------



## GDalton (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks much*

We appreciate it DavidL. Thanks for the beta. Cheers,


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad to help. Enjoy your trip. If you are there Feb 15, 16, I'll see you.


----------

